# Turinabol Info and questions



## mac762339 (Dec 30, 2008)

The easiest way to explain this drug is that it is a derivative of Dianabol. Though it is a derivative of our old friend Diana, it´s still quite different...remember, Equipoise is estrified Dianabol, and really has nothing in common with it, in terms of real-world-effects. Let´s examine OT in relation to D-bol for now, though. The first similarity between the two is that they have both been 17-alpha-alkylated (a carbon atom was added at the 17th position) to survive the first pass through the liver. This, of course, increases hepatoxicity (liver toxicity). OT has a much lower level of androgenic activity compared to dianabol, but a better balance/ratio of anabolic and androgenic effects. It has a rating of a 0 (according to the Vida reference) for androgenic properties and a 53 for anabolic properties based on a score of 100 each for testosterone.  Actually, though, this stuff is simply dianabol with a 4-chloro alteration, the same alteration found in Clostebol.

Due to this 4-chloro substitution in the A-Ring of its Steran Nucleus, this drug cannot be aromatized (3). This is, as you know, quite beneficial and is one of the reasons Oral Turinabol has been called a "gentle d-bol." You will probably not get any typical estrogenic side effects like water retention, acne, gyno, etc, at any dose of this drug

Reported Characteristics

Pharmaceutical Name:4-dehydromethyltestosterone 
Chemical Name:4-chloro-17a-methyl-17bhydroxyandrosta-1,4-dien-3-one 
Cutting/Bulking: Both 
Anabolic Rating: 
Active Life:16 hours 
Drug Class:Anabolic Androgenic Steroid (oral) 
Average reported dose: (Men) 40-60mgs/day (Women) 10mgs/day 
Acne:No 
Water Retention: No 
HIgh Blood Pressure: No 
Liver Toxic: No 
DHT Conversion: Possible 
Decreases HPTA Function: Mild 
Aromatization: Not likely 

Ok now I have done as much as I can , to find as much possible info on this.  I have found conflicting info on it. Now in one article it will say it can not Aromitize and the next will say not likelly to Aromatize. In one it will say its alot like Anavar the next says its just Dianabol.Ok wich one is it? I would really appreciate anyone who has any take on this ,who has done there own research.Some say its pretty safe as far as sides if done properlly . I would do 40mg 8 weeks then 20 mg Nolva 3weeks 10 for 1week.Any help?


----------



## mac762339 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is a little more info .Translated this from Danish , that was a trip. I know there are posts on this board about this substance but everything I read on it has a bit of a different take and info.So I hope if anyone else wonders about it this will help.

 The potential side effects of oral Turanabol usually depend on the dosage level and are gender-specific. in women, depending on their predisposition, the usual virilization symptoms occur and increase when dosages of more than 20 mg per day are taken over a prolonged time. in women, depending on their predisposition, the usual virilization symptoms occur and increase when dosages of more than 20 mg per day are taken over a prolonged time. In men the already discussed reduced testosterone production can rarely be avoided. Gynecomastia occurs rarely with Oral Turanabol Since the response of the water and electrolyte household is not overly dis-tinct athletes only rarely report water retention and high blood pressure.  Acne, gastrointestinal pain, and uncontrolled aggressive behavior are also the exception rather than the rule with Oral Turanabol An increased libido is reported in most cases by both sexes. Since the substance chlordehydromethyltestosterone is 17-alpha alkylated the manufacturer in its package insert recommends that the liver func-tion be checked regularly since it can be negatively affected by high dosages and the risk of possible liver damage cannot be excluded. Thus Oral Turanabol is also a steroid that can be taken without interruption for long intervals. Studies of male athletes who over a period of six weeks were given 10 mg Oral Turanabol/day did not show any indications of health-threatening effects. 



Oral-Turinabol is an oral steroid which was developed during the early 1960's,  


Oral Turanabol has a predominantly anabolic effect which is combined with a relatively low androgenic component.  On a scale of 1 to 100 the androgenic effect is very low only a 6- and the anabolic effect is 53.  (In comparison: the androgenic effect of Dianabol is 45 and its anabolic effect is 90.) Oral-Turinabol thus has milligram for milligram a lower effect than Dianabol.  It is therefore not a steroid that causes a rapid gain in strength, weight, and muscle mass.  Rather, the achievable results manifest themselves in a solid muscle gain and, if taken over several weeks, also in a good strength gain.  The athlete will certainly not get a puffy look as is the case with Testosterone, Dianabol, and Anadrol 50. The maximum blood concentration of Oral-Turinabol when taking 10, 20 or 40 mg/day is 1.5 -3.5 or 4.5 times the endogenous testosterone concentration (also see Dianabol).  This clearly shows that the effectiveness of this compound strongly depends on the dosage. This clearly shows that the effectiveness of this compound strongly depends on the dosage. 




0.4 x pound (body weight) x days = number of tablets to take overall during the interval of intake 0.4 x pound (body weight) x days = number of tablets to take overall during the interval of intake 
mg / tablet mg / tablet 




An athlete weighing 200 pounds would take only 4 tablets of 5 mg (20mg/day.) In our experience bodybuilders take 8-10 tablets of 5 mg, that is 40-50 mg/day. An athlete weighing 200 pounds would take only 4 tablets of 5 mg (20mg/day.). Many enthusiastically report good results with this dosage: one builds a solid muscle mass, the strength gain is worthwhile seeing, the water retention is very low, and the estrogen caused side effects are rare.  Not without good reason Oral Turanabol is also popular among powerlifters and weightlifters who appreciate these characteristics. . 





Due to its characteristics Oral Turanabol is also a suitable steroid both for men and women in competitions. . A usually very effective stack for male bodybuilders consists of 50 mg Oral Turanabol/day, 228 mg Parabolan/week, and 150 mg Winstrol Depot/week. . Those who have brought their body fat content to a low level by dieting and/or by using fatburning substances (eg Clenbuterol, Ephedrine, Salbutamol, Cytomel, Triacana), will find that the above steroid combination will manifest itself in hard, sharply defined but still dense and full muscles. . No enlarged breasts, no estrogen surplus, and no watery, puffy looking muscle system If Oral Turanabol were available on the US black market for steroids, bodybuilders, powerlifters, and weightlifters would go crazy for this East German anabolic.. 






Oral Turanabol enjoys a great popularity since it is quickly broken down by the body and the metabolites are excreted relatively quickly through the urine. The often posed question regarding how many days before a test Oral Turanabol can be taken in order to be "clean" is difficult to answer specifically or in general. . We know from a reli-able source that athletes who only take Oral Turanabol as a steroid and who, in part, take dosages of 10- 15 tablets/day, have discontinued the com-pound exactly five days before a doping test and tested negative.   These indications are supported by the fact that even positive urine analyses have rarely mentioned the names Oral-Turinabol or chlordehydromethyl-testosterone.


----------



## kaju (Dec 31, 2008)

what you have reported here is the science behind it. thank you for posting. but remember not everyone responds the same.A while back a buddy and I took it at the same time as we worked out together. I did great on us both. we grew and gained strength. I was competing as a fighter he wasn't. Our cycles were exactly alike. I cannot say if our diets were the same,but I did get amortization and my buddy didn't. When I say this I didn't get bad gyno I just bloated more than him. It wasn't bad bloat I was just unhappy with it. I was critical of my body. My buddy was saying you don't look bad. I just didn't want to go into the ring looking swelled the way I did. I have never competed in a sport that required testing so I cannot comment on that. but I can say turanabol is good for athletes. It did help in strength and endurance.


----------



## mac762339 (Dec 31, 2008)

^Understanding we all react different to gear my question would be this. Because it states in some threads gyno is not likelly would you say this would be as safe as Anavar in that respect? Was it a Turinabol only cycle you did ,or were there other components in there?If so what were they?On Alin board when looking at Anavar and Turinabol side by side. 

Anavar  

Decreased HPTA:Yes

Turinabol

Decreased HPTA:Mild

Would that mean that it is as safe or safer than Anavar when it comes to sides caused by decreased HPTA and Androgenic effects such as gyno, bloat etc?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Mac. Just got your PM. Tbol is probably the one compound I have done the most research on. And most of the things I know about it are listed above! It is probably the most debated compound due to many saying it converts and many saying the opposite. When reading due to it's chemical structure it is impossible to convert it makes you think well that is strong evidence. Because of all the debate I took tbol alone. I didn't take it thinking I would get great gains. I took it thinking it will be a nice little 'mini cycle' and to see what exactly it does. Cos most people don't know what it does exactly because they take it with other compounds. And because it doesn't make you huge it is even harder to tell what exactly it does plus if cutting they are probably taking it with thing likes of winny, primo, avar, test p etc.

Anyway I took it when I was fully recovered and done it at 40-60mg per day for 6 weeks. I got nice solid gains. Unlike dbol I didn't notice the gains straightaway. When on dbol it is straightaway and usually stops at week 4 or so. With tbol it was like the opposite... it was in week 4 I began to be most pleased with it. Obviously I could feel it in week 1 but it became great in the 4th week for me. I think I gained about 7 pounds in the 6 weeks and kept them all.

*Tbol is not like dbol and it is not like avar. People always have to compare things so people can understand them.* It is simply different and carries it's own set of benefits. Like Eq is structurally similar to dbol but of course totally different. The below order is correct though interms of gains

Avar----------Tbol-----------Dbol

But again people don't take avar to bulk and it is used for it's own set of benefits. So if I were to do a cutting order it would be the opposite. I have never taken avar (soon will though). But I would say tbol is in the middle. 

People say it doesn't suppress your test levels but I think it does. Everyone is different but it so does! Although I wasn't tested to confirm this. But I can defo see the difference. This difference is minor but definately not imagined.

Mac for your aims I strongly rec Tbol. It is a great compound. I got no sides from it. Like I said a mild suppression but it wasn't noticed too much (tiny). To be safe of course do 3 weeks of nolva for pct. Do 20mg for 2 weeks and 10mg for the final week. That is more than enough but of course have enough in case you wanna do a few more days at 10mg.

I literally got no sides whatsoever. I should mention the liver toxicity. On many sites it says it is very mild and compare it to avar. This is wrong as it is similar to dbol in that respect. Although when on it it feels slightly lighter than dbol. Again I don't have liver test results to prove this but I could defo notice the difference. I am on dbol now and it feels fairly light but of course is very liver toxic. I would rate tbol moreorless the same as dbol. Adrol is extremely toxic. My eyes went yellow from adrol and I could feel the difference. *They are all very liver toxic so you have to be careful when on*. You know about all of that though so your good to go.  

All in all tbol is a great compound. I will defo use it many times in the future. When I want a cycle that adds bulk but doesn't give me too much bloat I can't imagine any better than test e and tbol. I will defo try test e, tbol and possibily tren e or eq in the next few years.

We all know you just want to do oral only and eveyone has their views on that but like I have said many times I think it will be cool. You have had great gains from avar only cycles in the past. I would defo try tbol. I would personally rec the 2 combined. You know avar works great so why not do that and then add in a small dose of tbol. To be honest though tbol is dose dependant. With dbol you could take 20mg and would probably still get big. But tbol requires abit more. I was originally on 40mg but didn't notice a huge difference till I upped to 50/60mg per day.

I don't know cos obviously I imagine you don't want to be on 50mg of tbol and 40mg of avar. I remember saying 20 and 40 to you once. If it was me I would do abit more (maybe 40/40 or 40/50). It all depends upon your exact goals. Many do 100mg of adrol and are fine. So 40mg of tbol and 40mg of avar should be fine if your on a good liver protector. It's up to you. *I think a good cycle for you would be 30mg tbol and 30mg of avar.*

Let me know aht you decide to do and how it goes. Have a great new year


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 31, 2008)

You want to do 8 weeks don't you? If so do 6 weeks of tbol and an extra 2 of avar.


----------



## mac762339 (Jan 12, 2009)

This is a link to some stuff I dug up on the doping programs of the German Olympic teams . Its basiclly case studies if this interest anyone.

http://www.clinchem.org/cgi/content/full/43/7/1262#F1


----------

